# sit back on his haunches



## bloomiegirl

Pourriez-vous m'aider à traduire cette phrase en français, svp ?

Voici le passage en anglais :
Sharif Basha crumbles the rich black soil thoughtfully in his hand. *He sits back on his haunches* and looks around at his fields. 
[Toujours _The Map of Love_ d'Adhef Soueif...]

C'est un peu compliqué...  Je crois que Sharif est déjà assis sur sur le sol, alors je ne crois pas que "s'accroupir" marche ici. Mais, toujours accoupi, il se lève la tête un peu pour contempler son terrain.

Est-ce qu'on dirait "*Il se balance sur ses haunches*" ?

J'ai deux doutes :
1/ sur "balancer" : Sharif se lève la tête pour diriger son regard vers la distance et c'est tout ; il fixe pas son regard ensuite vers le sol.
2/ Est-ce que "sur ses haunches" se dit ici en bon français ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir 

C'est compliqué, on s'assoit sur ses fesses pas sur ses *hanches *en français. est-ce que "installé confortablement sur son postérieur/ses fesses" aurait du sens.

Selon le dictionnaire, c'est plutôt "être assis confortablement", non ?


----------



## canlun

Bonjour bloomiegirl,

Je ne suis sûre de rien, mais comme vous dites que Sharif est déjà assis, j'imagine qu'il peut s'incliner un peu en arrière (en prenant appui sur ses bras, par exemple) et de la même façon, replier ses jambes de façon à ce que ce soit ses fesses et ses pieds qui reposent sur le sol, ses genoux étant "en l'air" (la lettre V à l'envers ou un A sans barre, si vous préférez  ). En tout cas, je n'ai jamais entendu que l'on disait se balancer sur ses hanches ou même s'asseoir sur ses hanches, dans ce contexte. J'ai vu que _Haunches _pouvait également désigner les fesses, ce qui conviendrait mieux ici. 

Ah, autre chose : on ne dit pas _Sharif *se *lève la tête_, mais _Sharif lève la tête_, tout simplement 

Je ne sais pas si j'ai pu vous aider


----------



## soc

hi there,

as I understand the position of the man, he is up and then takes a squatting position.
in French we would say 
"il se rassoit sur ses talons"
 even if the knees do not touch the ground
we could also say " il s'accroupit de nouveau"
because when a man takes something off the ground he bends one knee and looks like a sprinter then. He needs the other foot to push his body up and stand up again.
Unless he is desperate and falls on the ground on his both knees to grab some earth.

hope that helped


----------



## bloomiegirl

@ Punky...

Euh, c'est Google qui m'a convaincu qu'on pourrait dire "se balancer sur ses hanches" (plus de 700 "hits") ; parfois c'est aussi trompeur que le dictionnaire.  

"Sit back [and relax]" sans objet auncun serait "être assis confortablement", mais dès qu'on ajoute "on one's heels/haunches/etc.", et ce n'est pas au sens figuré, cela devient "s'accroupir". C'est toujours le contexte qui importe.

Mais le problème que je vois avec "se balancer", dans mon contexte, est qu'il ne s'agit pas de question d'équilibre et -- même plus important -- il n'y qu'un seul, très petit changement de position.

@ Canlun - ce qui vous dites est très drôle , mais Sharif n'est pas acrobate ; il est déjà accroupi. Désolée de ne pas être assez précise.  Et merci pour "il lève la tête".


----------



## canlun

Désolée, mais je n'ai pas bien compris où vous voyez la notion de balancement ?


----------



## bloomiegirl

@ Canlun - Alors, c'est que je suis anglophone et il semble que "se balancer" est un faux ami. Merci beaucoup beaucoup ! 

@ Soc - Non, le type ne se lève pas. Il a dû s'accroupir pour ramasser un peu de terre qu'il écrase dans *sa* main. Puis il ne fait que lever *la* tête pour regarder au loin. (C'est bien ça, Canlun ? Ou il y a davantage de fautes ? Si oui, je veux bien le savoir...)  

[À vrai dire, je ne sais comprendre ce qui se passe avec "...qu'il écrase dans *sa* main" et "il lève *la* tête"... mais ce n'est pas pour ce fil...]


----------



## canlun

bloomiegirl said:


> @ Canlun - ce qui vous dites est très drôle , mais Sharif n'est pas acrobate ; il est déjà accroupi. Désolée de ne pas être assez précise.  Et merci pour "il lève la tête".



Oui, j'ai eu moi aussi un peu de mal à faire passer ce que je voulais exprimer et le résultat n'est pas très explicite   Mais blague mise à part, je vous assure que ça pourrait "coller". Vous dites qu'il est déjà accroupi, donc ensuite, il se laisse retomber sur ses fesses, genoux repliés. J'ai bien l'image en tête !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Peut-être, alors "il se cala à nouveau sur ses fesses" ?


----------



## canlun

bloomiegirl said:


> Sharif Basha crumbles the rich black soil thoughtfully in his hand. *He sits back on his haunches* and looks around at his fields.



Personnellement, je traduirais cela ainsi :

Perdu dans ses pensées, Sharif Basha fait rouler la riche terre brune au creux de sa main. Il se remet en position assise (il se laisse retomber sur les fesses/sur son fessier) et jette un regard circulaire sur ses terres/ ses champs.

NOTE : la langue anglaise donne plus de précisions sur la manière dont Sharif se rasseoit, mais je suppose que pour la traduction, le français ne se noiera pas dans le détails.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Mais je ne crois pas que "s'asseoir" convient ici...  Sharif est au milieu d'un terrain de canne à sucre... pas de chaises, pas de bancs, et il s'accroupit sur ses talons, viz., il est déjà accroupit quand le passage commence. [Et moi qui parle toujours de contexte ! ]  Mais il n'est pas question de se lever, ou de se rasseoir s'accroupir de nouveau... ce n'est pas dans le texte.

Alors, où en suis-je ? Je reprends, cette fois du début du passage :
Sharif Basha écrase le sol riche et noir dans sa main tout en s’abandonnant à ses pensées. Il se balance sur ses talons [et lève la tête?] pour contempler son terrain.​


----------



## canlun

Je crois qu'il y a un malentendu de départ ! En français, s'asseoir veut simplement dire  "se poser sur ses fesses". On peut donc s'asseoir sur le sol. Nul besoin d'un "outil" comme une chaise, un tabouret, etc ...

S'asseoir ne veut pas non plus dire que l'on doit repasser par la position debout pour se rasseoir. C'est pour cela qu'il peut très bien être accroupi, comme vous le mentionnez, et se laisser aller en arrière pour retomber sur ses fesses (autrement dit : s'asseoir )


----------



## bloomiegirl

Ooooooooo.....  Merci encore une fois, Canlun.  Et moi qui m'imagine que je comprends le français. 

Mais, à vrai dire, vous ne diriez pas "s'accroupit" ? 
Je ne suis pas sûre que "s'assoit" soit assez précis.
Et je suis perdu quant à la différence entre "assoit" et "rassoit" dans ce contexte.


----------



## canlun

Bon, reprenons tout depuis le départ 

D'abord, j'aimerais savoir si l'on précise dans les phrases précédentes que Sharif s'accroupit ou si c'est vous qui traduisez _To sit back_ par s'accroupir.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Non, il y a très peu avant...  L'écriture commence :
Tawasi, 7 April 1901
Sharif Basha crumbles the rich black soil thoughtfully in his hand. He sits back on his haunches and looks around at his fields.[...]​Voici le texte, si Google le fait voir.

Mais je croyais que "sit on one's haunches" serait plus ou moins "s'accroupir sur les talons"; mais il se peut que je trompe...  C'est pourquoi je suis étudiante de français, et pourquoi j'affiche sur ce forum. 

J'apprécie beaucoup.


----------



## Punky Zoé

À propos, ici, on utilisera plutôt "terre" que "sol". (riche terre noir).
Je crois que j'imagine le mouvement, en français on dirait peut-être "se rasseoir sur ses talons", non ?


----------



## itka

Je comprendrais plutôt :_
Il se cala confortablement sur ses fesses.
_Je ne sais pas pourquoi vous traduisez par "s'accroupir"... Il me semble qu'il s'asseoit tout simplement.  J'étais partie aussi de "il retomba sur ses talons" mais il n'est pas question de talons, ici, non ?


----------



## canlun

OK. Donc, je conserverai la traduction que je vous donnais plus haut, en remplaçant simplement se rasseoir par s'accoupir.

_Perdu dans ses pensées, Sharif Basha fait rouler la riche terre brune au creux de sa main. Il s'accroupit et jette un regard circulaire sur ses terres._


----------



## bloomiegirl

Alors, PZ, je t'en prie, quelle est la différence entre "s'asseoir sur ses talons" et "se rasseoir sur ses talons" ?

Itka, ne serait-pas exagérer ? Je ne vois pas "confortablement" dans le texte. Mais je ne connais pas "se caler"; je vais le chercher, ainsi que les 2 "sit" verbes.


----------



## itka

"sit back" est traduit au dictionnaire de WR comme "se reposer" d'où mon "confortablement" !


----------



## bloomiegirl

Itka, voilà le danger des dicos. C'est le sens si l'on dit "sit back and relax" ou "sit back and enjoy the view" ou même "just sit back". Mais ce n'est pas du tout le sens quand on dit "sit back on one's heels", ce qui est, s'accroupir/se rasseoir sur les talons. [Il y a aussi le sens au figuré de celui-ci, ce qui serait très près du premier cas, mais ne compliquons pas les choses... ]

Pourtant, dans mon texte, c'est plus compliqué que cela. Le gars est déjà accroupi, dès la première phrase, où il a déjà ramassé une poignée de terre dans sa main. 

Puis, dans la 2e phrase, il se balance [?] un tout petit peu pour se lever la tête et regarder autour de lui. 

Même en anglais, j'ai dû le relire pour comprendre qu'il était déjà accroupi dans la première phrase. Sinon, pas de moyen de ramasser la terre.  Alors, ce "sits back on his haunches", c'est plutôt un mouvement léger en arrière qui lui permet de lever la tête. 

Comment dire ce "sits back on his haunches" en français?


----------



## canlun

Bloomiegirl

Une suggestion qui ferait gagner du temps et mettrait tout le monde d'accord. Etant américaine, vous devez bien visualiser dans votre tête ce que _To sit back _veut dire ici. Ce qui vous manque, c'est le mot français correspondant à cette action. Ne pourriez-vous pas essayer de trouver sur le net la photo d'une personne dans cette position et la joindre à votre prochain post ?


----------



## bloomiegirl

Ooooouuuuuuiiiiiiii.... En effet, je cherche... Mais il y a deux choses à décrire : le fait qu'il est assis sur ses talons, et puis qu'il s'incline en arrière un tout petit peu pour lever la tête. Je vais continuer à chercher.


----------



## canlun

bloomiegirl said:


> Puis, dans la 2e phrase, il se balance [?] un tout petit peu pour se lever la tête et regarder autour de lui.
> 
> Alors, ce "sits back on his haunches", c'est plutôt un mouvement léger en arrière qui lui permet de lever la tête.



Je persiste et signe, bloomiegirl. La traduction que je vous ai donnée plus haut est ce que l'on trouverait de plus approchant dans une traduction française. Comme je le disais, on ne peut jamais faire une traduction littérale, le texte y perdrait en fluidité et surtout, le lecteur aurait l'impression de lire sa propre langue écrite par une personne ne la maîtrisant pas du tout, justement.  

Dans votre phrase, je ne vois aucune notion de balancement, ni d'indication que le personnage lève la tête. _To look around_ peut  signifier : regarder autour de soi, mais dans ce cas précis, il y a la notion d'englober le paysage, donc _jeter un regard circulaire_.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé:
1e photo démontre la position (plus ou moins) quand Sharif a ramassé la terre (avant la 1e phrase).
2e photo démontre la position pour regarder ses terres (dans la 2e phrase), avec la tête un peu plus élevé. 
La position des bras n'est pas importante


----------



## bloomiegirl

canlun said:


> [...]
> Dans votre phrase, je ne vois aucune notion de balancement, ni d'indication que le personnage lève la tête. _To look around_ peut  signifier : regarder autour de soi, mais dans ce cas précis, il y a la notion d'englober le paysage, donc _jeter un regard circulaire_.


Je crois que c'est dans "He *sits back* on his haunches" ce qui est un peu différent de "He *is sitting* on his haunches..."

Quand même, il se peut que j'ai tort. Je me hâte de lire le bouquin entier pour traduire cet extrait.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Nouvelle idée : Ma prof est française ; elle va sans doute entendre ce que vous francophones entendez.


----------



## canlun

Je n'ai pas pu accéder à la 2ème photo, mais la 1ère montre le personnage accroupi, effectivement. Ceci étant, cela ne change pas grand chose à tout ce que j'ai dit précédemment. Vous n'arriverez jamais à obtenir une traduction "exacte", mot pour mot. Les anglo-saxons ont le souci du détail et c'est un peu comme si l'on regardait un film, chaque mouvement est disséqué image par image et évoqué dans le texte. Malheureusement, lorsqu'il s'agit de traduire dans une autre langue, certains détails peuvent être "perdus", sans que la traduction en souffre, au demeurant. Dans le meilleur des cas, il faut de toutes façons remanier la phrase, la "retourner", voire la séparer en deux phrases distinctes pour obtenir une traduction digne de ce nom.


----------



## bloomiegirl

J'ai beaucoup appris à travers ce fil... Mille mercis à partager parmi vous tous.


----------



## canlun

J'espère que votre prof de français pourra vous conseiller utilement par rapport à votre traduction


----------



## Kitcitwapien

Ouf! Quelle discussion! Bravo à tous et à toutes pour votre perspicacité. Je connais intimement ce rituel de terrien méditatif et contemplatif pour l'avoir pratiqué souvent.

À tout hasard, j'ose cette traduction:

_Sharif Basha émiette délicatement dans sa main la motte de riche terre noire. Puis, reposant ses fesses sur ses talons, il contemple ses champs à la ronde._


----------



## bloomiegirl

Solution éventuelle affichée par la prof :
*Accroupi*, il regarde ses champs.  ​Mais je tiens toujours à mon interprétation, même si elle est un peu compiquée.


----------



## jlvlacroix

J'arrive bien tard dans cette discussion et la traduction de Bloomiegirl doit être terminée depuis longtemps - ce doit être elle l'enseignante, à présent ), mais j'aimerais lui faire comprendre pourquoi _Sharif's already squatting down, crumbles the soil then sits back on his haunches_ ce qui peut sembler pour le moins curieux.
Pour avoir vécu une dizaine d'années avec des bédouins saoudiens (Sharif est Egyptien et pas ou peu bédouin, je pense), je les ai souvent vus s'accroupir (genoux relevés et fesses posées sur les talons qui sont décollés du sol) dans un premier temps, puis, pour se reposer, ils s'affaissent un peu, posant les pieds à plat. Si je devais décrire cette position je dirais "accroupi, pieds à plat". Quelqu'un aura peut-être une expression plus précise...


----------



## Itisi

To sit on one's haunches is" to squat with the haunches resting on the backs of the heels". 

Je pense qu'il était dans la position sur la première photo ci-dessus, penché en avant, et qu'il a changé son équilibre, en s'asseyant sur les talons, ce qui lui permet de redresser le torse (sit _back_') et de regarder autour de lui, au lieu de par terre.


----------

